# Sharing is Caring



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

here my own tank with fish.

my REDs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcrjuvstdEs

more Reds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ygarF5KQcs

2 betta Fry, 2 pleco, 2 frog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD4L5UiC7Lk

-Below-
1. my Reds
2. RED
3.RED
4. my DIY stand, the bottle fit a 55 or smaller tank
5. my betta fry. very small .. she about 3-4 month

as u can all see, all my tank water is a dark tin. i like using blackwater.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Here More

1. the RED
2. Frogs
3. My other betta fry(6month)
4. My baby red oscars, u cant see him cuz he hiding inside the log
5. the RED


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Those are pretty fish


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

RED r my favo fish ... 

i want a snake head, hoply i can find one ...


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

before you buy it make sure its not illegal to own where you live, because they are in a lot of places (snake heads)


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Very nice setup.


----------

